# Chardatenupload seit 4.0.1



## Shaktimaran (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallihallo,

nach dem letzten Patch hatte ich auf ein Update des Blasc-Clienten und insbesondere des Addons gehofft, kam aber keins. Nungut, die toc zu ändern ist ja auch keine Kunst, Addon wird wieder geladen und schmeißt auch keine Fehlermeldungen.
Allerdings: Außer der Spielzeit wird nichts mehr upgedatet, das letzte Autoblog ist vom 12.10. - pre Patch also.
Manueller Upload merkte zwar die Änderungen bei dem an dem Tag gespielten Chars an, Autoblog blieb aber still.
Ist da was in Planung/Arbeit, oder war 's da jetzt mit dem Autoblog?

Gruß
Shak


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2010)

Am Profiler-Problem wird bereits gearbeitet. Der Profiler wird heute im Lauf des Tages aktualisiert. Das passiert mit BLASC automatisch, oder Ihr könnt ihn auf http://wowdata.buffe...tools/luaupload herunterladen (Auf Datum: 18.03.2010 achten).

Auch an der Datenstruktur für BLASCrafter wird aktuell gearbeitet. Aufgrund der notwendigen Anpassungen der WoW-Datenbank für Patch 4.0.X gibt es leider noch ein paar Probleme.


----------



## Shaktimaran (18. Oktober 2010)

Nice, thank you!


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2010)

Shaktimaran schrieb:


> Nice, thank you!



Sollte jetzt wieder ganz normal laufen.


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (19. Oktober 2010)

Zam, mit welcher Version soll es laufen?

Aktuell ist ja Version: 1.0.0.12, diese ist auch bei mir installiert, nach dem beenden von WoW kommt auch die Meldung "Chardaten erfolgreich übertragen" allerdings ändert sich am buffed Account nix.

Entweder es wird nix übertragen oder es wird was übertragen und es kommt nix bei der Datenbank an.

Hast du neue Infos für uns?

gruß Thorsten aus dem Pott


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (19. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, da geht nix. Gibt a immer noch 2 Fehlermeldungen nach'm einloggen von BLASC, werde sie nachher mal posten.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (20. Oktober 2010)

Fehlermeldungen sind weg. Wird aber immer noch nix hochgeladen. Heute 'ne Reihe Erfolge gemacht und der letzte Eintrag ist immer noch vom 12.10.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (20. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost, da Forum mal wieder lahmarschig iss.


----------



## Vampyrekiss (20. Oktober 2010)

Geht mir genauso, mein Autoblog ist und bleibt stumm... letzter Eintrag ist vom 13.10.2010
Hab grade in den letzten Tagen einige Erfolge geholt und neues Equip angezogen, aber leider kann mans net sehen im Blog


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (20. Oktober 2010)

Der Status meiner Chars wird "relativ" aktuell angezeigt ...

Razul (Update: 2010-10-17 16:40:58)

Allerdings sind die Items die angezeigt werden viel älter.


----------



## Takius (21. Oktober 2010)

Wann kommen die Stats eigentlich wieder dazu? Afaik funktionierte das zu frühen BCzeiten mal, ist dann verschwunden und ist im Moment 'noch nicht aktiv'.. o.o


----------



## -mattez- (21. Oktober 2010)

Ist es denn normal, dass die Spielzeit sehr Zeitnah online zu sehen ist, die Charakterdaten allerdings nicht? 

Bin 2 lvl aufgestiegen - nicht zu sehen

Heute 6 Stunden gespielt - ca. 10 Minuten später sichtbar

Gruß


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (21. Oktober 2010)

Jepp, da geht seit Patch 4.0.1 nullkommanix.


----------



## -mattez- (21. Oktober 2010)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Jepp, da geht seit Patch 4.0.1 nullkommanix.



Naja wenigstens geht das mit der Spielzeit :-)


----------



## Vampyrekiss (22. Oktober 2010)

Aber wenn der rest nun auch noch gehen würde, wäre es besser ;D


----------



## Heavenstorms (22. Oktober 2010)

hm :/
der upload, ob auto oder manuell funktioniert...... nur wird nichts in den autoblog eingetragen 
die chars, die aktuallisiert wurden erscheinen im jeweiligen profil ohne jedes kleidungsstück...lauter nackerte


----------



## -mattez- (22. Oktober 2010)

Heavenstorms schrieb:


> hm :/
> der upload, ob auto oder manuell funktioniert...... nur wird nichts in den autoblog eingetragen
> die chars, die aktuallisiert wurden erscheinen im jeweiligen profil ohne jedes kleidungsstück...lauter nackerte


Bei mir funktioniert es wieder. Bhttp://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=5036304

Allerdings stimmten die Werte nicht so ganz. Bin Stärke 270 und nicht 97.


----------



## Vampyrekiss (22. Oktober 2010)

Ok, also mein Equip ist recht aktuell vorhanden. Reittiere und Haustiere stimmen auch... 
Aber der Autoblog funktioniert bei mir immer noch nicht.


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2010)

Vampyrekiss schrieb:


> Ok, also mein Equip ist recht aktuell vorhanden. Reittiere und Haustiere stimmen auch...
> Aber der Autoblog funktioniert bei mir immer noch nicht.



Autoblog sollte auch wieder laufen. Da gab es seit dem 13. Oktober stillstand. Aber wir haben aufgrund der Datenmenge nur die Veränderungen seit dem 20. Oktober berücksichtigt.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (22. Oktober 2010)

Jepp, geht wieder. Sehr schön.


----------



## Okolonko (25. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir werden irgendwie auch keine Charakter angezeigt,
er findet zwar den WoW Pfad,
aber dort stehen keine Charrs von.

Ist das ein allgemeines Problem?


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2010)

Okolonko schrieb:


> Bei mir werden irgendwie auch keine Charakter angezeigt,
> er findet zwar den WoW Pfad,
> aber dort stehen keine Charrs von.
> 
> Ist das ein allgemeines Problem?



Geht es um die Charaktere in deinem aktuellen Profil oder andere (wenn andere, welche + Servernamen)?


----------



## Okolonko (25. Oktober 2010)

Die von WoW
Server Area 52, Der Rat von Dalaran, ect pp. irgendwie alle,
Im WoW Pfade, stehen nur die Pfade wo ich meine Accounts stehen habe
Im WoW Profiler steht nix drin!


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2010)

Okolonko schrieb:


> Die von WoW
> Server Area 52, Der Rat von Dalaran, ect pp. irgendwie alle,
> Im WoW Pfade, stehen nur die Pfade wo ich meine Accounts stehen habe
> Im WoW Profiler steht nix drin!



Wenn du WoW startest und dich mit einem der Chars einloggst, steht dann im Chat "BLASCProfiler 4.0.0 erfolgreich geladen" ? .. ist das Addon aktiv?


----------



## roguff (26. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir geht soweit nun auch alles, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit welche wohl den Datenbankserver betrifft. 
Meine Reittiere werden korrekt angezeigt, nur wenn ich auf "noch nicht erhaltene Reittiere" Klicke, ist die Resultatseite fehlerhaft. 
Also da erscheinen nur fehlerhafte Rückmeldungen der Datenbank.

mein Wunsch war eigentlich so eine bessere Übersicht zu erhalten, welche Reittiere ich noch
nicht besitze, um effektiver an die 100 Mounts zu gelangen.


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2010)

roguff schrieb:


> Bei mir geht soweit nun auch alles, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit welche wohl den Datenbankserver betrifft.
> Meine Reittiere werden korrekt angezeigt, nur wenn ich auf "noch nicht erhaltene Reittiere" Klicke, ist die Resultatseite fehlerhaft.
> Also da erscheinen nur fehlerhafte Rückmeldungen der Datenbank.



Nicht böse gemeint, aber könntet ihr bei sowas BITTE die korrekte Fehlermeldung und Link zu der Seite angeben? Alles andere kostet extrem viel Zeit.


----------



## Okolonko (26. Oktober 2010)

Die einzigste meldung die ich bekomme, ist das alle Addons erfolgreich auf den neusten stand gebracht wurden.
Nicht mehr nicht weniger :-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Oktober 2010)

Und Ingame? Bekommst du da die Meldung, dass der Profiler 4.0 erfolgreich geladen wurde?


----------



## Okolonko (26. Oktober 2010)

Die einzigste meldung die ich bekomme, ist das alle Addons erfolgreich auf den neusten stand gebracht wurden.
Nicht mehr nicht weniger :-) <<------


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Oktober 2010)

Und was sagt WoW? Da werden doch am Start Meldungen von Addons ausgegeben, ob sie erfolgreich geladen wurden oder nicht. Wenn die Meldung "BLASCProfiler 4.0.0 erfolgreich geladen" nicht erscheint, stimmt was mit dem Addon nicht.


----------



## roguff (26. Oktober 2010)

Reittieren: 

Hier die Fehlermeldung:


*Warning*: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in */var/www/murloc2/application/modules/wowdb/controllers/CharController.php* on line *300*

*Warning*: implode() [function.implode]: Invalid arguments passed in */var/www/murloc2/application/modules/wowdb/controllers/CharController.php* on line *309*

*Warning*: implode() [function.implode]: Invalid arguments passed in */var/www/murloc2/application/modules/wowdb/controllers/CharController.php* on line *310*

*Warning*: implode() [function.implode]: Invalid arguments passed in */var/www/murloc2/application/modules/wowdb/controllers/CharController.php* on line *311*

*Warning*: implode() [function.implode]: Invalid arguments passed in */var/www/murloc2/application/modules/wowdb/controllers/CharController.php* on line 

Die erscheint wenn man auf myBuffed geht, dort sein Charakter ausliest, oben auf Reittiere klickt. Dann werden einem alle vorhandene Reittiere angezeigt. Wenn man dann, dort auf "Noch nicht erhaltene Reittiere" klickt, erscheint die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Okolonko (26. Oktober 2010)

Es kommt keine weitere meldung. hab das aber nun auch jetzt zum 3. mal geschrieben.
wenn eine weitere meldung gekommen wäre, hätte ich das ja auch geschrieben.

Also muss ich das programm neu runterladen, neu instalieren
und dann schauen was dann passiert?


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja lad das Addon nochmal neu herunter.

Und die Aussage "Alle Addons wurden auf den neuesten Stand gebracht" kommt ja bestimmt von BLASC, sagt aber noch lange nichts darüber aus, was beim Laden des Addons in WoW passiert und ob da eine Meldung kommt.

Aktiviert ist es doch hoffentlich in WoW


----------



## Heavenstorms (31. Oktober 2010)

Heavenstorms schrieb:


> hm :/
> der upload, ob auto oder manuell funktioniert...... nur wird nichts in den autoblog eingetragen
> die chars, die aktuallisiert wurden erscheinen im jeweiligen profil ohne jedes kleidungsstück...lauter nackerte



Mittlerweile stimmt der Upload mit dem Autoblog, vorallem bei den Erfolgen 

Nur werden bei den upgeloadeten Chars auf deren Seite keinerlei Ausrüstungsgegenstände angezeigt...
so zu sagen, immer noch nackert ...pfffff

siehe Devilheart


So sollte es eigentlich aussehn  


weiss jemand rat ?

LG Rosi

EDIT:  Hab die Version 2.5.15.252      doch glatt vergessen


----------



## halloween20 (1. November 2010)

habe auch ein Problem mit dem Profiler.
Das Addon ist aktiv und wird geladen (entsprechende Meldung inGame im Chat Fenster.)
Jedoch passiert nichts. keinerlei Daten werden erfasst.
Blasc selber Meint: "Keine Daten Gefunden."
Der Ordner von WoW wird jedoch richtig erkannt (automatisch) auch per Hand kein Problem. WoW Starten über Blasc geht.

Nur halt das Daten erfassen sowie Uploaden nicht


----------

